
Ask HN: Drinks in downtown SF? - dopeboy
I just moved to the bay area after seven years on the east coast. Would love to meet some HNers and talk tech and entrepreneurship. Or just drink, that usually works.<p>Reply or email me (arithmetic@gmail.com) if you&#x27;re interested. I&#x27;m near the Montgomery St BART stop. I&#x27;m thinking around 630PM.
======
confiscate
Nice gmail name man!

